# What would you do? 04 330Ci or 04 Z4 3.0?



## Nick (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, some great arguments against practicality  I will have been driving as super-practical 5 series for two years by the time I will be buying this car... it might be fun to rebel :angel: 

Any more 330Ci proponents?


----------

